# Shipping of pellets is crazy expensive



## bertgamble (Aug 2, 2015)

I just ordered my Yoder 480 with the comp cart, but I am starting to think I should have saved the $500 from the cart to spend on pellet shipping costs.  This is borderline ridicules.

I was on the cookingpellets website, and thought that the 40 lb bags of the mix looked good to try, so I put 2 bags in the cart and when I went to check out, the price was $44 for the pellets, and $66 for shipping.  Got up to a grand total of $110 for the order, so I didn't place it, in hopes of finding a better deal.

What do you guys do about this problem?  Are there any stores that you can recommend that sell high quality pellets in the SF Bay area or Sacramento?  I only want the really good pellets, because if I am going to spend this much on the smoker, I will not go cheap on the fuel.

Thank you.

Bert


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 2, 2015)

Have you tried Amazenproducts.com? They are really good on prices and top quality pellets.


----------



## bertgamble (Aug 2, 2015)

bmudd14474 said:


> Have you tried Amazenproducts.com? They are really good on prices and top quality pellets.



I will give them a look.  Thank you


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 3, 2015)

Shipping 40# bags of stuff can be expensive.

You need to either buy in sufficient quantity that the shipping cost is spread out, or be a bit more clever in looking for your pellets.

Amazon.com carries CookinPellets at around $31/40# with free Prime shipping, or free shipping on >$35 I believe.  

GreenMountainGrills (GMG) has good pellets; look for local GMG dealers as they'll often have pellets in stock.  Also check Academy Sports for B&B pellets, ACE Hardware for Louisiana Grills brand pellets, or other places for Lumberjack brand pellets.

Basically IMHO if you're paying more than 80 cents per pound you're not looking hard enough.  :)


----------



## bertgamble (Aug 3, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> Shipping 40# bags of stuff can be expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.  I will check those places.


----------



## seenred (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm with gpb11.  The only way it makes sense to have pellets shipped to you is to order in bulk quantities so that the per-pound shipping cost is more manageable...unless you wait for a good deal on Amazon and take advantage of their free shipping.  The prices on Amazon fluctuate daily, so you have to check back often for best price...I've bought CookinPellets 40# bags on Amazon for as low as $25 each with free shipping when you purchase at least 2 bags.  

Mostly I burn the B&B brand from Academy Sports and Outdoors that gpb11 mentioned.  These pellets are rebranded BBQrs Delight.  I can get these for around $12 per 20# bag at my local Academy store, and am very satisfied with them.

Red


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes, the prices on Amazon can fluctuate.  CamelCamelCamel.com is a good site to look at the price history of products on Amazon so you can gauge how the current price looks in context of past pricing.  They also do price alerts.  $25 is a good price but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it: http://camelcamelcamel.com/CookinPellets-40PM-Perfect-Smoking-Pellets/product/B00819OICI

Right now I'm mostly using Louisiana Grills brand Pennsylvania Cherry pellets from Amazon at $22/40# bag.  Claims to be a 40%/60% cherry/maple mix.  Backordered at that price right now, but the order I'd placed at the start of July ended up shipping within a week of ordering.

My default choice is GMG pellets.  Effectively 70 cents/pound from a GMG dealer six miles away after factoring in his buy-6-get-7th-free punchcard setup.  While B&B from Academy Sports is technically cheaper, the closest store is 30 miles away.


----------



## westby (Aug 3, 2015)

If you have the room, I would highly recommend buying bulk.  Lumberjack pellets on bbqpelletsonline can be gotten for a good deal.  The price per ton is $495 plus shipping.  I paid $550 for a ton ($11 a 40 lb bag), but I live nearby and shipping was inexpensive.

You can get in on group bulk buys as well and split a ton with 2 or 3 other people.  They will help you organize a bulk buy or you can do it with friends.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Aug 3, 2015)

Have you checked out cash & carry in your area? They carry Bear Mountain and they typically beat everyones prices on the pellets. They stock all the flavors in 20lb and have 50lb in hickory and mesquite .


----------



## robertwhite (Aug 3, 2015)

I feel your pain, big time.

There are NO pellet sellers of any kind within a 2 hr drive, and that is at Academy.

I have tried for a year to find people in my area to split a bulk order and struck out there too. Even had the folks at BBQ online look for someone to split and never heard back. Amazon (cookin' pellets) has been $30+ for some time now and I check every day.

Pretty much sux.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 3, 2015)

Not associated but they are close to me and are really good people, try Waltons inc. I just checked and the 40lb bag of Cherry pellets was $25ish, then $8 for economy shipping with a $15 bulky item surcharge.
http://www.waltonsinc.com/c-380-wood-pellets.aspx


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 3, 2015)

robertwhite said:


> There are NO pellet sellers of any kind within a 2 hr drive, and that is at Academy.


Where are you located?  I think I saw you mention SW TN in another post.  There are GreenMountainGrills dealers in Memphis, Jackson, Union City, Leona TN, and Florence AL if that helps.  I'd imagine at least some of them would carry GMG brand pellets.  http://greenmountaingrills.com/find-a-dealer/

There's also Sears.  They carry Pit Boss Competition Blend and Myron Mixon pellets, either in stock or free ship-to-store depending on the store.  I've used the PB pellets and they were fine, haven't tried the Myron Mixon.  http://www.sears.com/pit-boss-pellets-40lb-competition-blend/p-07145716000P

ACE Hardware carries Louisiana Grills wood pellets with free ship to store as well.  At $32/40# bag they're not as good as Amazon's pricing though.


----------



## mummel (Aug 3, 2015)

What about Target's Pitboss and do store pickup???


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 3, 2015)

mummel -- I fear that ship has sailed.  When it was in stock I tried to do a ship-to-store but once in my cart it'd just say not sold at any of the several stores in my area.  Now they're showing out of stock.  Which is a shame because I'd be all over them at the $22/40# current price.


----------



## mummel (Aug 3, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> mummel -- I fear that ship has sailed.  When it was in stock I tried to do a ship-to-store but once in my cart it'd just say not sold at any of the several stores in my area.  Now they're showing out of stock.  Which is a shame because I'd be all over them at the $22/40# current price.


Sigh.  I have been watching for a price drop for a couple of weeks.  It says the same for me now.  When did this happen?  Was there a post about it and a mass rush for the pellets?  How did they go out of stock so quickly?


----------



## robertwhite (Aug 3, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> Where are you located?  I think I saw you mention SW TN in another post.  There are GreenMountainGrills dealers in Memphis, Jackson, Union City, Leona TN, and Florence AL if that helps.  I'd imagine at least some of them would carry GMG brand pellets.  http://greenmountaingrills.com/find-a-dealer/
> 
> There's also Sears.  They carry Pit Boss Competition Blend and Myron Mixon pellets, either in stock or free ship-to-store depending on the store.  I've used the PB pellets and they were fine, haven't tried the Myron Mixon.  http://www.sears.com/pit-boss-pellets-40lb-competition-blend/p-07145716000P
> 
> ACE Hardware carries Louisiana Grills wood pellets with free ship to store as well.  At $32/40# bag they're not as good as Amazon's pricing though.


I'm by Shiloh. Jackson is an hour and only place that has pellets is the swimming pool place at absolutely ridiculous pricing. Memphis is 2 hrs for Academy. Local ACE has Traeger, who I won't even comment on.

Usually, I just wait until Amazon drops Cookin' pellets to $27-28 and order a bunch with Prime.


----------



## mummel (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey thanks to OP for the Sears link.  At least I can still find it there.


----------



## bregent (Aug 3, 2015)

gunnerjohn is correct. Cash and Carry is your best bet. Bear Mountain in #20, #33, and #40 for about 50c/lb. Note that I have not been to the Sacto store but suspect that they stock them. Bay Area store always has a big inventory.


----------



## westcoastbbq (Aug 3, 2015)

As a newbie smoker from SF-BA myself I am trying to figure this out as well.

I purchased 200lbs with my grill and so far I am still trying to burn through that (saved on shipping) (so far only burned through about 30lbs through 7 long cooks which I think is great)

However afterwards I will most likely look for a group buy or buy them from amazon as previously stated for ~$31 a bag and free shipping (prime).

http://www.cencalpelletoutlet.com is a place that has intruiged me due to prices, however when I tried to contact them I got no response. Not sure if this is actually a live website/product anymore but if it is, might need to be the "go-to" solution.

There are a couple vendors that sell cookinpellets locally, but at $35 + tax + gas, id rather just have them be hand delivered by amazon.


----------



## robertwhite (Aug 3, 2015)

sawinredneck said:


> Not associated but they are close to me and are really good people, try Waltons inc. I just checked and the 40lb bag of Cherry pellets was $25ish, then $8 for economy shipping with a $*15 bulky *item surcharge.
> http://www.waltonsinc.com/c-380-wood-pellets.aspx


$15 bulky item charge PER bag!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 3, 2015)

robertwhite said:


> $15 bulky item charge PER bag!!!


Ouch!!! Sorry about that!


----------



## bregent (Aug 3, 2015)

westcoastbbq said:


> As a newbie smoker from SF-BA myself I am trying to figure this out as well.
> 
> I purchased 200lbs with my grill and so far I am still trying to burn through that (saved on shipping) (so far only burned through about 30lbs through 7 long cooks which I think is great)
> 
> ...


Have you checked out C&C in San Jose?


----------



## westcoastbbq (Aug 3, 2015)

bregent said:


> Have you checked out C&C in San Jose?


Yeah, I don't remember what brand they had but they did have one random bag the last time I was in there. Will check it out when I get low as the price was reasonable but not a brand I immediately recognized.


----------



## bregent (Aug 3, 2015)

westcoastbbq said:


> Yeah, I don't remember what brand they had but they did have one random bag the last time I was in there. Will check it out when I get low as the price was reasonable but not a brand I immediately recognized.


They carry Bear Mountain, which is one of the largest pellet mfgs and very high quality. http://bmfp.com/

Surprising they only had one bag. Oakland store carries Apple, Cherry, Hickory, Pecan, Oak, Alder, Mesquite and Maple in a variety of sizes. They use alder for base wood.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 3, 2015)

Bert, howdee.... Nice to meet you. Might I ask that whe you get a spare min if you would, please click on the upper taskbar on the profile icon. Insert whatever you are comfortible with sharing, but please give us some geographic boundries that you live within. It makes a huge difference in a discussion. Were you at the North Pole our possible solutions would be different than if you were down town New York city.

I don't know I can help much more than others have said but..... know that there is no federal regulations or even guidelines as to how a pellet is made. Not all pellets are the same.

If you live in an area that just lacks a store front, maybe you could find a sponsor and stock, ship, and supply pellets within your area. It would certainly pay well enough to get free pellets for you, maybe a new smoker, heck might even put your kids thru school. If there are enough pellet burners around your area, you should think upon it.

I will say of those I have had, Todd's are as good as I have used. He also helps by providing schooling as to which pellets are easy burn and which must be mixed with others to achieve their purpose.


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 4, 2015)

mummel said:


> Sigh.  I have been watching for a price drop for a couple of weeks.  It says the same for me now.  When did this happen?  Was there a post about it and a mass rush for the pellets?  How did they go out of stock so quickly?


I'm not sure.  I noticed they were out of stock late last week while still at the 27.49 price.  I imagine the price dropped over the weekend but don't know whether they'd gotten in some stock.  Maybe it's a category sale applying to summer/outdoor stuff they're clearing out?  Target does tend to be very seasonal on some things so I wouldn't be surprised if their carrying this stuff is/was temporary.

Or I could be wrong.  Will keep watching.  $22/40# ($21/40# with REDcard discount) is a good deal for by-the-bag quantities considering it's 30mi to the nearest Academy Sports.


----------



## bertgamble (Aug 4, 2015)

I just found the closest Academy Sports, and it is only 1185 miles.  I am thinking about making the trip on a long weekend.  Just kidding.  I appreciate the info, but I will have to find a closer supplier.

I forund a guy who is a dealer for cookingpellets, and he sells the 40 pound bags for $34.  I am going ot get a few bags from him.  I also ordered 2 from Amazon, but I read that they arrive with a lot of dust because of how they are shipped.  I hope I am happier with the ones I pick up.

Thanks all for the info.

Bert


----------



## mrad (Aug 4, 2015)

Bert
Where are you located ?


----------



## bertgamble (Aug 4, 2015)

mrad said:


> Bert
> Where are you located ?


Willits Ca.  About 100 miles north of San Francisco.  Why?


----------



## gunnerjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

If you are in Willits, you can hit the Santa Rosa Cash & Carry and pay $10.42 for 20lb. bags of Bear Mountain Pellets or $16.35 for the 33lb. bags or hickory & mesquite Bear Mountains. Still going to be cheaper driving the 1.5 hours each way than paying the shipping on a bunch of pellets from across the country. Plus its a pretty drive and you can get great meats there at a savings. Bring a big cooler.


----------



## migraine (Aug 4, 2015)

If you get in a pinch, there's probably a local Ace Hardware store near you that stocks Traeger pellets and they run around $20/bag.  If not, they can get them for you, most Ace stores get a delivery every week from the main warehouse.

I'm not a fan of their pellets, but something is better than nothing.

A separate pellet tray/tube can give you the flavor you want, if you have to use Traeger pellets.

If you ever get into Sacramento, there is a Cash and Carry <1 minute east of the 5 freeway. They stock all the flavors

-Brian


----------



## bregent (Aug 4, 2015)

gunnerjohn said:


> If you are in Willits, you can hit the Santa Rosa Cash & Carry and pay $10.42 for 20lb. bags of Bear Mountain Pellets or $16.35 for the 33lb. bags or hickory & mesquite Bear Mountains. Still going to be cheaper driving the 1.5 hours each way than paying the shipping on a bunch of pellets from across the country. Plus its a pretty drive and you can get great meats there at a savings. Bring a big cooler.


Yeah, might as well pick up a brisket or two while you're there. They usually stock Angus choice for about $2.99/lb


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 5, 2015)

If you buy direct from Traeger and buy 2 2o lb bags , shipping is only $ 8.50

I did a search and found Traeger pellets with free shipping at a place in Houston called shop.texasstarfoods.com They were pretty reasonable on price too.

HT


----------



## robertwhite (Aug 5, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> If you buy direct from Traeger and buy 2 2o lb bags , shipping is only $ 8.50
> 
> I did a search and found Traeger pellets with free shipping at a place in Houston called shop.texasstarfoods.com They were pretty reasonable on price too.
> 
> HT


Do yourself a favor, and don't.

Traeger uses oils to get their flavor, not actual hardwoods.

Amazon has the Cookin' Pellet's for $28.20 right now, which is the lowest it has been in well over a year (and that was by maybe .20 cents) and prior to that the lowest since 2013. Free shipping with Prime.


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Traeger pellets are just too expensive for anything but an emergency where you simply can't access anything else.   Even best case of buying from Home Depot with 5% HD card discount they're 95¢/lb.  The oil thing doesn't matter when there's known good products available delivered to your door for less money.  (Nobody's yet explained how extracting a flavor oil from one type wood then adding to a second type of wood is cheaper than just using some percentage of the first wood?  Any ideas how that could make financial sense to do?)

Anyway, so long as CookinPellets are under $38 per 40lb bag from Amazon you're getting them cheaper than Traeger pellets.  As mentioned right now they're $28.20/40lb.   Prime gives you free two-day shipping, or just order two bags to get over the $35 threshold for free shipping if you don't have Prime.


----------



## bregent (Aug 5, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> Traeger pellets are just too expensive for anything but an emergency where you simply can't access anything else.   Even best case of buying from Home Depot with 5% HD card discount they're 95¢/lb.  The oil thing doesn't matter when there's known good products available delivered to your door for less money.  (Nobody's yet explained how extracting a flavor oil from one type wood then adding to a second type of wood is cheaper than just using some percentage of the first wood?  Any ideas how that could make financial sense to do?)
> 
> Anyway, so long as CookinPellets are under $38 per 40lb bag from Amazon you're getting them cheaper than Traeger pellets.  As mentioned right now they're $28.20/40lb.   Prime gives you free two-day shipping, or just order two bags to get over the $35 threshold for free shipping if you don't have Prime.


I don't use Traeger pellets but, Costco always has them and I believe they are around 60c/lb.

If you read their patent application, it explains the rationale behind the process and associated reduction in transportation costs. Personally, I don't really care if they use oils extracted from real flavor woods. If the pellets impart a good flavor and are economical, then I would consider using them. 

And from what I've gathered, the wood oils are only used in their Mesquite and Hickory pellets. Alder, oak and maple are 100% flavor wood. The rest are a blend of base and flavor woods.


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 5, 2015)

bregent said:


> I don't use Traeger pellets but, Costco always has them and I believe they are around 60c/lb.


Interesting that Costco is carrying their pellets in your area.  I've only seen Traeger pellets at Costco stores in Atlanta when a particular store was hosting a Traeger Roadshow.  I do remember the gourmet blend intrigued me since it was $20/33lb and the Costco signage claimed a 50/25/25 MHC blend.  I didn't buy anything though as I didn't expect continued availability; I'm happy to try different pellets but I need to be able to reliably source them at a decent price.  

Thanks for the pointer that there's more info in their patent application.  I'll go look that up when I have a chance.  Maybe that'll satisfy my curiosity.

It isn't the flavoring oils stuff that puts me off of Traeger but their claim that using non-Traeger pellets voids the warranty.  I view that as intentionally misleading their customers and prefer to give my business to other companies instead.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 5, 2015)

robertwhite said:


> Do yourself a favor, and don't.
> 
> Traeger uses oils to get their flavor, not actual hardwoods.
> 
> Amazon has the Cookin' Pellet's for $28.20 right now, which is the lowest it has been in well over a year (and that was by maybe .20 cents) and prior to that the lowest since 2013. Free shipping with Prime.


Ive been using Traeger for years and dont have a problem with their product. You burn hickory you ARE burning hickory oil also. I see no difference..as long as the flavor is there. It is a matter of personal preference but i DO see your point. Most of the time I burn "real wood" in my stick burner anyway.,,and shovel the coals from there after the bark burns off. If I were to buy any more pellets they will be from todd at Ama-Z-n products. He has what I like to use as well.


----------



## mrad (Aug 5, 2015)

bertgamble said:


> Willits Ca.  About 100 miles north of San Francisco.  Why?


If you. We're in my area I have a dealer who sells 40 lb bags of lumberjack pellets for $15 a bag


----------



## jtrainor56 (Aug 15, 2015)

When I ordered my YS640 I passed on the comp cart and ordered a half pallet of pellets from ATBBQ, came to less than $15.00 with shipping per 20 lb bag. I have a BBQ store 15 minutes from me and he charges $20/ bag plus sales tax.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 15, 2015)

I believe if you talk to Todd ( http://www.amazenproducts.com/ )  he would work with you on bulk orders...  has anybody reached out to him yet ??


----------



## eaglebob (Oct 11, 2015)

Try The Charcoal Store as a source for pellets. I use them all the time ALL WOOD pellets, and free shipping, one bag or multiples. No off odors like I noticed with Traeger pellets, just smoke. They seem to last longer (burn slower/hotter) too.

https://www.charcoalstore.com/c6200/Wood-Pellets


----------



## mowin (Oct 11, 2015)

EagleBob said:


> Try The Charcoal Store as a source for pellets. I use them all the time ALL WOOD pellets, and free shipping, one bag or multiples. No off odors like I noticed with Traeger pellets, just smoke. They seem to last longer (burn slower/hotter) too.
> 
> https://www.charcoalstore.com/c6200/Wood-Pellets




There prices are crazy high.  Well over $1.00 a lb.  I can get GMG pellets locally for .80c.  
Looking to do a bulk group buy of lumberjack pellets.  Half ton shipped for .50c, and full ton for .34c


----------



## gpb11 (Oct 16, 2015)

Heads up - Sears.com has Pit Boss Competition Blend pellets on sale at 20.95 per 40lb bag with free ship to store or free shipping on $49+ orders.

Stack SEARS5OFF50 code for $5 off of $50 orders and use Discover card Discover Deals for 10% cash back bonus on Sears online orders.  

Should net out to about 43.4 cents per pound / $17.36 per 40lb bag (plus tax) for three bags either store-pickup or delivered.


----------



## mowin (Oct 16, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> Heads up - Sears.com has Pit Boss Competition Blend pellets on sale at 20.95 per 40lb bag with free ship to store or free shipping on $49+ orders.
> 
> Stack SEARS5OFF50 code for $5 off of $50 orders and use Discover card Discover Deals for 10% cash back bonus on Sears online orders.
> 
> Should net out to about 43.4 cents per pound / $17.36 per 40lb bag (plus tax) for three bags either store-pickup or delivered.



Thanks for the heads up...  just ordered 6 bags..


----------



## mummel (Oct 16, 2015)

They are also on Amazon for $22 with Prime to your door. I just bought some!


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 26, 2015)

mrad said:


> If you. We're in my area I have a dealer who sells 40 lb bags of lumberjack pellets for $15 a bag


Who is that? I am not too far from you. Interested.


----------



## mummel (Oct 26, 2015)

Get the Pitmaster Mix for $22 on Amazon.  Bargain IMO.


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 26, 2015)

mummel said:


> Get the Pitmaster Mix for $22 on Amazon.  Bargain IMO.


That's Todd's correct??


----------



## mummel (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry I meant Pit Boss Competition Blend, 40lbs.  Todd's Pitmasters is kick-ass too.  I'm trying the Pit Boss pellet this time as a bunch of people in another post said they were good.  Jury is till out but for the price, it looks like a great deal with free shipping to my door.


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 26, 2015)

mummel said:


> Sorry I meant Pit Boss Competition Blend, 40lbs.  Todd's Pitmasters is kick-ass too.  I'm trying the Pit Boss pellet this time as a bunch of people in another post said they were good.  Jury is till out but for the price, it looks like a great deal with free shipping to my door.


Gotcha. I work not to terribly far from Todd's store.

Gonna have to make a trip and check it out.


----------



## tongatim (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's another angle on minimizing the cost of pellets.  Bear Mountain pellets are high quality and work well in all pellet smokers, and are very inexpensive. I get them for about 50 cents a pound at our local Cash and Carry.

However, all of their different "flavors" are built on a base of 75% alder, as they are located in Oregon where alder is plentiful. Most other pellet blends s are built on an oak base. This means, even if you get Bear Mountain's hickory blend, it produces a very mild smoke. They make no 100% options.  If you prefer the milder smokiness, this could be a great, inexpensive go-to pellet option.

Since I prefer my meats at the high end of the smokiness spectrum, I use the more expensive 100% hickory pellets (Lumberjack, BBQ'rs Delight) for the first 4-5 hours of my long slow smokes (until bark fully developed), then switch to Bear Mountain for the rest of the cook.  If I'm doing poultry, I might go with Bear Mountain (cherry, hickory, or maple blend) the whole cook. 

The final rub 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  is that there are many local Bear Mountain dealers on the west coast, but fewer as you head east.  You can access their dealer map at http://bmfp.com/dealer-locator/  On their site, you can also order in bulk.

Tim


----------

